# Dax has something for GRF :)



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG how precious!!!! We love you Dax!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh that brought tears to my eyes, that is so precious!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's GReat! Have a Happy Mother's Day Tiffany


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

:wavey:Thank You Dax. It was our pleasure, and make sure to give Sam and Angel a big slurpy kiss from me, Hailey and Mitchman!!!!:wave:


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

too cute...so glad he made it home safe and sound...and that you have allowed all of us to celebrate with you


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Dax, I'm so glad you're home where you belong for Mother's Day. Your 2 human sisters did a great job on your sign. I think you owe them lots of puppy kisses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you are home Dax! Your Mama is one happy lady!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, if Dax weren't home I wouldn't even want to celebrate Mother's Day.

Thanks for sharing, and enjoy YOUR day, Tiff :heartbeat


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You're the bestest Mother's Day present ever Dax.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a nice boy to thank the forum that helped out in his time of need.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your the best Mother's day present Dax!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please tell Samantha and Angelina thank you from one of their biggest fans. It made MY Mother's Day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Your the best Mother's day present Dax!!!!


 
HOOCH...... AM I GLAD TO SEE YOU. Seeing you post is the best gift I got today.arty:arty::You_Rock_:greenbounarty: (OTHER THAN DAX OF COURSE)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Awwww....Dax.....you made my day


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dax you have made everyone smile alittle bigger today with your sign. We are all so happy you are home just in time for Mothers day to spoil her with tons of kisses.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Dax! Just promise you won't do it again!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!



Jo Ellen said:


> You know, if Dax weren't home I wouldn't even want to celebrate Mother's Day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and enjoy YOUR day, Tiff :heartbeat


 
I couldn't imagine mothers day without him! Not for a second. I've been out playing with the dogs all day, Johnny is installing a UV filter adn light kit they got me for a gift and the kids are scrubbing my house from top to bottom... could it get any better? With Dax having gone missing - I appreciate my sweet pups so much more... wait till yall see what I did to Maggie - hahahahaha :



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> HOOCH...... AM I GLAD TO SEE YOU. Seeing you post is the best gift I got today.arty:arty::You_Rock_:greenbounarty: (OTHER THAN DAX OF COURSE)


 
I second that!!!!!!!



metamorphosis said:


> too cute...so glad he made it home safe and sound...and that you have allowed all of us to celebrate with you


I figure that yall cried with me and prayed with and for us.... it's only fair to share the joy anyway I can!!!!! Glad it got extra smiles today!


Tiffany


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you, Dax -- ya know, you've got alot of "moms" now. 

really, that is pretty cute & special


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, bless his furry little heart. What a great sign, too.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Because of Dax, I feel more like a mother today than I ever have in my life. Thanks.

dg


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

That has to be the nicest Mother's Day gift I've received. I just love the little fella and can't wait til you and your family migrate to our side of the country. That photo is just so very special. Please tell Dax and Angelina that photo made a bunch of people very very happy. Happy Mother's Day Tiffany !!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for the Mother's Day gift. So glad you are home, little buddy Dax. Happy Mother's Day, Tiffany. :wavey:


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

That is so cute.....glad you are home with momma Daxie boy....the sign is great and I love the artwork!!!! Happy Mother's Day Tiff!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, that is too cute! Welcome home Dax and tell me, Are you on double secret probation including house arrest ? Probably not, just lots of hugs and kisses. Happy Mother's Day Tiffany!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Dax that is cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have you seen this 24 century piece of technology.... 

http://www.petsafegpslocator.com/what_it_is.html

At least Mom would know where you are!!!!!!!!!
(Just don't lose the collar.)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

hugs and kisses sweet Dax.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sweet Dax, so very glad we could all be happy on mothers day because he was home!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awwww!!! What a sweet picture of Dax!! It brought tears to my eyes.

I've thought about Dax a lot over the weekend. I know how scary it all must have been for you humans! But for Dax, thinking of him all alone out there for two days is just awful. Poor baby must have felt so alone and scared and hungry!! That picture you had of the hole he dug under the hay baler just broke my heart. But for being just 4 months old he was so smart to stay around where he last saw you. I sure wish he could tell us his story.

I'm so happy you had a Mother's day that included Dax!!! Is he doing okay?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Dax!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwww that's just too sweet! Having him home must be the best Mother's Day present you could ask for!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That's adorable!!!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a wonderful Mother's Day picture-Dax is the best gift you could get! Do you think St. Francis helped him get home??? What a nice idea including his statue in the photo!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dax is just the cutest sweetest baby! So grateful he is home.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> Dax that is cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you seen this 24 century piece of technology....
> 
> ...


I've bookmarked the link! This is something my husband and I have been seriously talking about. Even if it costs a "little" - we'd like to outfit all three of our dogs with these. Perhaps just put them on the dogs when we go on our walks and adventures. Thanks fo the link too!




Abbydabbydo said:


> Ahhh, that is too cute! Welcome home Dax and tell me, Are you on double secret probation including house arrest ? Probably not, just lots of hugs and kisses. Happy Mother's Day Tiffany!


 
I gotta laugh at how I even let him outside again -  but he's always been such a sweet boy and REALLY, he only left the house and porch because he was following and trusting me... it's me who needs to be on probation right now : As much as I love how everyone here is sweet enough to not blame me 



Merlins mom said:


> Awwww!!! What a sweet picture of Dax!! It brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> I've thought about Dax a lot over the weekend. I know how scary it all must have been for you humans! But for Dax, thinking of him all alone out there for two days is just awful. Poor baby must have felt so alone and scared and hungry!! That picture you had of the hole he dug under the hay baler just broke my heart. But for being just 4 months old he was so smart to stay around where he last saw you. I sure wish he could tell us his story.
> 
> I'm so happy you had a Mother's day that included Dax!!! Is he doing okay?


 
He's doing so wonderful - just like nothing happened! I've seen no signs of any trauma with him at all.... he's probably just soaking in all the lovings... but as we love him, he just leans right in and nestles his head in so close - it's so sweet! It was so hard for me to think about how lost and scared he felt while he was gone those 48 hours and I'm just so thankful that he's home and it's icing on the cake that the sweet boy just seems fine! He is clingy, but I don't even think he's more clingy than he's ever been actually.




PeggyK said:


> What a wonderful Mother's Day picture-Dax is the best gift you could get! Do you think St. Francis helped him get home??? What a nice idea including his statue in the photo!!!


I read every reply during Dax's being missing. I feel bad that I can't recall which of our members, however said that they were praying to St. Francis for his safe return, but there were at least a few and I remember the replies specifically!!!!

I've had my St. Francis Statue in my flower bed up front for a few years now, it was my GR. Grandmothers, then my grandmothers statue. When my G-mother moved to assisted living 3 years ago, she was giving us a lot of things she couldn't take with her.. I asked her if I could have the St. Francis statue.

I 100% feel that it was prayers from so many people that kept Dax safe and brought him home! That is why WE thank GRF. Prayers, prayers to St. Francis, good thoughts, so much help from GRF members that kept me going and positive too. 


Tiffany


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Dax is enjoying Mother's Day with you (I bet he is too!)

Beautiful artwork!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Angelina and Samantha did the "artwork" on Dax's sign for him
> 
> Tiffany


How incredibly precious is that Tiffany!!!! Tell the kids thank you for making the sign! We love it! And Dax, WE LOVE YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awwww how sweet is that? You have some really sweet kids Tiff!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

ShadowsParents said:


> Awwwwwww that's just too sweet! Having him home must be the best Mother's Day present you could ask for!


I gotta laugh around here(home) today... it's mothers day, right? Not Dax's day : and yet I've spent most of my day taking photos of Dax 

I said this in one of the threads already, but it was a neighbor who actually found him and called me. When I went to pick him up we were all so excited to get him home and - well.. that's just not the "way" out here.

I tried to give my neighbors the money we'd offered as reward, but they laughed at me and said that is not the neighborly way to do things... but I haven't visted with them in a while, so THAT is the neighborly way... We spent at least 45 minutes there. It was sweet, I got to see her new fish pond, her new ceramics, her new greenhouse, peacoocks, goats, finches, chickens, garden, etc.

We finally were leaving with Dax barking and roo-roo'ing wanting to get home and she stopped me again with some computer questions and to show me her mothers day necklace. Very pretty and I told her .. while I was trying to calm Dax and he had his head in my lap and I was petting him like crazy - that I was literally petting my mothers day gift!!!!!!


If I got nothing else for Mother's Day, I would have been just so happy. But my oldest is home from College for the summer and she also go the kids helping in cleaning the whole house - which has been a wreck since Dax was missing... What better day could I ask for???? 


Tiffany

Tiffany


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> Dax that is cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you seen this 24th century piece of technology....
> 
> ...





TiffanyK said:


> I've bookmarked the link! This is something my husband and I have been seriously talking about. Even if it costs a "little" - we'd like to outfit all three of our dogs with these. Perhaps just put them on the dogs when we go on our walks and adventures. Thanks fo the link too!


I've been considering it for Junior as well. Given current circumstances.... that being my "nondisplaced tibial plateau fracture"... if he was to get out.... I would have never be able to catch him. Sure would be an added confort to me to know where he is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that just to cute, the kids did a good job.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That's the best thing you could have on mother's day...your family, your dog HOME...and best of all, LOVe keeping you together! 

Have a good one!
-Caryn


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

That is soooooooooooooooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Bless his little sweet heart! We wouldn't have had it any other way Daxie boy! You are loved by so many.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

That's just adorable! What a sweetie!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great picture Tiff!!!! The best Mother's Day presents come in furry packages!! Hope you and your family had a wonderful day!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a great picture!! I still can't believe how big he has gotten either. I'm glad that Dax made it home for Mother's Day. What a great gift!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OH thats just such a sweet pic!


----------

